# Aqua-Nova issues??



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been getting quite frustrated with my Aqua-Nova canister filter and wondering if anyone had had the same issues and maybe found a fix.

My biggest issue is when I go to clean it. You flip the little handle up to unlock the bulkhead and cut off water but mine doesn't seem to release. Pulling, wiggling and everything else just doesn't make it want to move. Just today I was trying to get it apart and ended up having to use a small screwdriver to work it apart, which marked up my filter. Usually I can work it apart after 15mins of fighting with it but not this time!

Ive tried using vasaline all over the seals and all over basically every part to help it be loose the next time but no luck. Has anyone else had this issue and if they did...have you fixed it??!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no experience with the Aqua Nova canister filters, but I can tell you....you shouldn't use Vaseline on rubber seals and o-rings. It is petroleum based and slowly breaks down rubber & will cause them to leak eventually.
Have you tried contacting IPU about the problem. Being that they are the sole retailer here, they may be able to help.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually something like that is a product defect. I had a Fluval 204 like that and it eventually became impossible to detach and once I had worked it apart I could no longer re-attach it. If it is still under warranty I'd discuss it with IPU staff.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Just close the valve and then remove the head with hoses still attached


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

I doubt my canister filter is still under warranty. I have had it for about a year and a half.

This time around I cleaned off all the Vaseline, and going to see if it is easier next time.

I may just buy a new one or give a Rena a shot.

Good idea on just removing the head...it'll make cleaning the impeller and such a pita but at least I wont have to fight with it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would take it back to where you bought it and see if they can have a look at it. Seems like something that shouldn't happen on a relatively new canister. If you bought it at IPU I'm sure they could help you out.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a Aqua Nova 2000 and have had it apart a couple of times no problem but on the first start up I used Dow Corning 111 silicone based lubricant, it's aquarium safe, as mentioned earlier don't use vaseline or you will buying new O-rings eventually. Go talk to Kevin @ IPU I'm sure he can do something for you.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the Aqua Nova 2000 (7 months) and 1500 (1 year) on two seperate tanks, and haven't had any similar issues. *knocks on wood*


----------

